# Pipe & Cable Fence repair



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Re-welding would fix it. BUT I have to mention, I have seen horses have absolute train wrecks in those cable and pipe pens before, I have seen whole cannon bones degloved! That issue was resolved by sliding pieces of garden hose over the cables along the entire length.


----------

